# Informacion variador de frecuencia Kasuga  KVFX 207



## doscajuan (Nov 6, 2007)

Saludos cordiales: He recuperado de una maquina obsoleta un variador de frecuencia marca
Kasuga modelo KVFX 207, entrada monofasica 220 y salida trifasica 4.5 Amperios.
El problema es que no tengo ningun tipo de documentacion tecnica sobre el (esquema de conexion, programacion etc.)  ops: .
 ¿Algun forero conoce esta marca y me puede orientar?.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Gracias a mi amigo Google

http://drivecon.com/pdf/manuals/kvfrinst.pdf


----------



## doscajuan (Nov 6, 2007)

Saludos Fogonazo: Muy agradecido por tu pronta respuesta. Yo habia buscado en Google pero o no acertaba con los criterios de busqueda o no se que pasaba. Por otra parte mi ingles es muy malo ( o casi nulo). El que yo tengo es el KVFX ( me imagino que la diferencia estara en que mi entrada es monofasica). Intentare que algun amigo me ayude con el ingles.
Te repito mi agradecimiento.


----------

